# The Perfect Seed



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I fry up pumpkin seeds every year at Halloween and I never knew they were this good for you! 
The Perfect Seed: Why Everyone Should Add Pumpkin Seeds to Their Diet | One Green Planet


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We always have these to snack on in our house. Pepitas, nuts and cranberries are a favorite here. If you want to buy some look for raw pepitas. 

If you have animals you should feed them raw pumpkin seeds every fall.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pumpkin seeds rock.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

They do!!!
I don't know why I didn't realize how good they were for you. hehe


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have eaten pumpkin seeds back as far as I can remember. Mom would bake them and add salt.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I have eaten pumpkin seeds back as far as I can remember. Mom would bake them and add salt.


I only go back 18 years. I do it as a classroom activity every year. I love it and so do the kids.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Winter squash seeds as a substitute if your not cooking up a pumpkin. Save the seeds if you are canning or freezing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My Mom used to bake and salt them as well. Damn! Have not had them since I was a kid.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another thing those that have grown up in farming take for granted. Go easy on the salt it catches up to you latter in life.
Sunflowers seeds are also easy to grow good for you and have a lot of uses often over looked.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Another thing those that have grown up in farming take for granted. Go easy on the salt it catches up to you latter in life.
> Sunflowers seeds are also easy to grow good for you and have a lot of uses often over looked.


I love sunflower seeds but I've never tried to dry them myself. Is it hard to do?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm going to try drying cantaloupe seeds this year; I read you can treat them like squash seeds.

And squash seeds ... I Am Death. I dehydrate those guys. A mix of garlic powder and chili powder is good if you want some flavor but don't want to salt them. I sprinkle while they're wet from washing, then dehydrate.

You can also collect a big bag in the freezer and dehydrate them all at once. That's how I do my squash seeds, since I usually collect them one squash at a time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Speaking of Pumpkins...a funny thing just happened 1 minute ago,

Mrs Slippy is "babysitting" her Mom today at Slippy Lodge. Mom-In-Law has Alzheimer's Disease but is still pretty aware of who we are and is quite functional. We actually have a good time with her and roll with the strange stuff she says. She has reverted back to being a child. 

So we have her set up at the dining room table doing a 1000 piece puzzle, that she will happily work on most of the day. I'm in my office within hearing distance of Mom-In-Law. 

Out of the blue she states in her sweet old lady voice; "Cheater Cheater, Pants on Fire"...which I reply immediately..."Liar Liar, Pumpkin Eater"!

She yells back at me, "Good One Slippy" and cackles! I laugh back and smile but know that in a few minutes she'll ask one of us the same question that she asked us 10 minutes ago. But I thought the pumpkin relevance was appropriate.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

RAW dried pumpkin seeds cure worms in rabbits, Animals in general i guess, thats probably why someone fee them to the animals in the fall.kill off thew worms they get in the summer.I've never tried the squash seeds but we do pumpkin and sunflower seeds every year. we just put them in the dehydrator. if i giveing them to the bunnies i just dry them on a paper plate.

Slippy, my Dad passed last march. he had alzheimers. Brother that disease is a mess.He was in a retirment home as he got to much for my mom to care for. when i'd go visit him he would tell the craziest stories, always about working. poor fella never could get past work. the funniest was for about 3 or 4 visits he would always tell me they made him work on the 4 wheelers, he even said he ha 4 of them finished but someone stole them. once he asked me if that green slime would fix a flat tire on the 4 wheelers. i finally came to realize he was talking about the dang wheel chairs lol. he thought he was repairing them. then one time he told me he had completely redone a house. i said oh yea where? he pointed to the other half of the room and said that little house over there.Alzheimers does crazy things to the mind


----------

